# 69 clone



## pmihelis (Jan 3, 2016)

Any info on the windows/pillar/door? I have a tempest and would like to know if the doors and windows are all the same. I'm looking to remove the pillars and add molding for the "open" window look. I'd like to remove the vent window too. I know the front door glass needs to be replaced. But what about the rear glass? can I keep it? Is it the same? Should I buy doors instead? Had corvettes all my life. First a-body. Thanks!


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

Welcome to the forum! The '69+ 2 door Coupe (Posts) have different inner door structure and window regulators than those used on the hardtop door. There is also differences in the inner 1/4 rear window area and in the door jamb area, no screw on plastic vent in the Coupe body...that is only the smallest difference. 

Would have to study between my '72 Coupe and my '72 HO hardtop to nail down exactly what's different in the roof rail area. Another difference, if your '69 Tempest a heater car, it like all factory non AC '69-72 2 door Coupes, 4 door sedans, and wagons, the molded dash assembly's do not have the vents on the outside edges of the dash and no structure in the upper dash area for hooking up the vents, In other words, no upper level ventilation, AKA AstroVentilation. If you were to substitute a dash asm out of hardtop, the outer vents wont work without R&R'ing the welded in under dash structure. The reason for no AstroVentilation is all 3 of these body styles had vent windows. 

Not sure how solid a body it is you have, or in this body modification direction, or how extensive your metal working skills are, but can relay that really nice body '69-72 2 door A body Coupes are desirable for sleeper builds and stock appearing builds. Many times one will see such 2 door Coupes built with much stronger than the top option engine offered for that year. Combination of lightweight factory bench seat £ spartan interior, just keeps the weight down. Due to the Post and full door frame construction, such Coupes are much more rigid and desired for 1/4 mile cars. Another plus is the same year 2 door Coupes are always lighter than same trim level 2 door hardtop. Its also possible to build up such a Tempest or LeMans Coupe into something quite desirable, where as cloned GTO's only get so much interest. Hope this answers several of your questions, have more, feel free and ask, working on several of each body style.


----------



## pmihelis (Jan 3, 2016)

Wow, great info. I like the look of the "open" style window. I have factory a/c. I like the idea of extra strength in the body/frame. I'm looking to drop BB in it. I'll take durability over aesthetics any time. The car is in great shape. Awsome frame and body. Surface rust in the rear. Excellent trunk, floors, etc. Thanks for taking the time to reply I appreciate it.


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

Have worked on two '69 Temoest Coupes, and parted several 69 F85 Olds Coupes. Really really like the '69 W31 Olds F 85's, love to own a documented W31 Coupe factory built with an M21. 

Have as a long term project the '71 T-37 Coupe 455 HO Factory Engr car, originally used at Milford Proving Grounds, 1 of 5 built with LS5 & M22. Picked up several years ago a '72 LeMans Coupe factory 400 4spd car (1of 27), its a lightweight car and on a diet. Not going crazy on it's resto, plan is to get my son some seat time in it in preparation for Pure Stocks drags in the '71's. Love to build a competitive FAST series car out of the '72, but big bucks expense  short of that, should be able to have a fun street/strip car out of the '72.


----------



## pmihelis (Jan 3, 2016)

I had corvettes growing up. Last one was a 74 with a 383. Im not going to go crazy with my 69, just freshen her up a bit. I have 454 I'd like to use. It's got a column shifter I don't like, 400 tranny, and a rear Id rather not mention. I'd like to make a cruiser out of it. I've never had one before and loved them since I was a kid. My dad had a 70 Nova but that's it. I've done the interior and threw in bucket seats. It's a lot of fun. I just know I'm going to run out of money soon!! Lol


----------

